# King Reel, new to the scene



## airbornemedic82 (Jun 21, 2018)

just wondering what reel would be a good "all around" reel and setup to land king macks, but not just limited to that either. will be purchasing one soon. if anyone local actually wants to sell one of theirs, that would be cool too. nothing too crazy though as my budget doesn't include an arm and leg.

p.s. my grammar is actually very good btw, in case the nazis strike.:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

spinning reel I assume?

Penn fierce is okay. I prefer a penn battle II.


----------



## airbornemedic82 (Jun 21, 2018)

pier and i would prefer a spinning reel. i saw a penn 750ssm that looked like a good deal to me earlier... but i have no clue, nor what to really look for with used reels either, if there is anything besides the obvious.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

airbornemedic82 said:


> pier and i would prefer a spinning reel. i saw a penn 750ssm that looked like a good deal to me earlier... but i have no clue, nor what to really look for with used reels either, if there is anything besides the obvious.


Yeah that would make a fine reel. You’re not gonna be using much drag for kings anyway. Just a few pounds. I like the penn slammer series better than the Ssm, though. 

Hopefully Somebody on here has a ssm or similar laying around and can sell it to you cheap.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Check out gulf breeze bait and tackle they have some king rod and reel combos that wouldn’t be bad.


----------



## airbornemedic82 (Jun 21, 2018)

I appreciate yall's input, will definitely go check them out for gear this time as well ha.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Military?

What side of town you live?


----------



## airbornemedic82 (Jun 21, 2018)

Deeplines said:


> Military?
> 
> What side of town you live?


i WAS in the Army up in N.C. lol

I'm over by 9 1/2 mile road, Cantonment area


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

airbornemedic82 said:


> pier and i would prefer a spinning reel. i saw a penn 750ssm that looked like a good deal to me earlier... but i have no clue, nor what to really look for with used reels either, if there is anything besides the obvious.



I have a Penn 750ssm, Battle 6000, Slammer 560. I think all would be good. The 750ssm and Battle 6000 hold a little more line. Battle has a great drag.



I also have a couple Cabelas Saltstriker 50 reels. Little small but I load them with 30lb braid and they do fine. With the Cabelas $25 rebate for getting a charge card (never used the card) I got about $30 in each reel.


They guarantee the reel for life. It will hold about 300 yards of braid and will catch a king easy. Not a bad reel.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Penn slammer III has a great drag system and is extremely smooth. May be out of your budget. Penn spinfisher is a pretty good all around reel for a decent price.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

airbornemedic82 said:


> i WAS in the Army up in N.C. lol
> 
> I'm over by 9 1/2 mile road, Cantonment area





Howdy neighbor, I live across 9 Mile from Stonehenge.


Pretty much any good quality reel that will hold 300 yds of 20lb line will work, 9' rods are the most common although I used 10 footers.



Rick


----------

